# link bait



## paraskevi (Jan 19, 2009)

Από τη Βικιπαίδεια: Link bait is any content or feature within a website that somehow baits viewers to place links to it from other websites. Matt Cutts defines link bait as anything "interesting enough to catch people's attention."[7] Link bait can be an extremely powerful form of marketing as it is viral in nature.
Το λέμε κάπως στα Ελληνικά, ή το αφήνουμε έτσι;


----------



## stathis (Jan 19, 2009)

Θα μου έκανε φοβερή εντύπωση αν υπήρχε ελληνικός αντίστοιχος όρος.
Θα βρεις μερικά "δολώματα συνδέσεων" στο Google, αλλά προέρχονται από μηχανικά μεταφρασμένες ξένες ιστοσελίδες. (π.χ. _Ο νέος βόμβος σε SEO είναι το δόλωμα συνδέσεων όρου_...)

Αν θέλεις να νεολογίσεις, μεταξύ σοβαρού κι αστείου θα πρότεινα το _συνδεσμοπαγίδα_ (χωρίς να με ικανοποιεί απόλυτα).


----------



## paraskevi (Jan 19, 2009)

Το θέμα είναι ότι αναφέρεται μαζί με το podcasting, το blogging και το audiobook. Για το μεν audiobook έχω βρει το "ηχοβιβλίο", για δε τα δύο άλλα δεν έχω βρει κάτι στα Ελληνικά, οπότε θα τα μεταγράψω. Υπάρχουν μπόλικα "μπλογκ" και "ποντκάστ" στο Γκουγκλ. Έλα, όμως, που δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα λινκμπέιτ. Αν το αφήσω έτσι, θα ξεχωρίζει σαν τη μύγα μες στο γάλα. 
Ωραία η "συνδεσμοπαγίδα", πάντως. Κι αν δεν ήταν μακρυνάρι, "ιστοσυνδεσμοπαγίδα".


----------



## sarant (Jan 19, 2009)

Συγνώμη, αλλά για το μπλογκ είναι αρκετά διαδεδομένος ο όρος ιστολόγιο, εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια (861.000 γκουγκλιές!)
Για το πόντκαστ, είχα ρωτήσει εγώ πριν από λίγο καιρό, και η απάντηση με είχε ικανοποιήσει.
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2404&highlight=podcast


----------



## paraskevi (Jan 19, 2009)

sarant said:


> Συγνώμη, αλλά για το μπλογκ είναι αρκετά διαδεδομένος ο όρος ιστολόγιο, εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια (861.000 γκουγκλιές!)



Πράγματι είναι διαδεδομένος, εμένα μου διέφευγε.


----------



## stathis (Jan 19, 2009)

sarant said:


> Συγνώμη, αλλά για το μπλογκ είναι αρκετά διαδεδομένος ο όρος ιστολόγιο, εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια (861.000 γκουγκλιές!)


Εδώ βέβαια έχουμε το blogging, οπότε τα πράγματα είναι κομματάκι πιο δύσκολα. Ιστολόγηση, δημιουργία/διατήρηση ιστολογίου, ..;



sarant said:


> Για το πόντκαστ, είχα ρωτήσει εγώ πριν από λίγο καιρό, και η απάντηση με είχε ικανοποιήσει.
> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2404&highlight=podcast


Επειδή τόσο η paraskevi σε αυτό το νήμα όσο και ο sarant στο λινκ που δίνει μιλάνε για μεταγραφή, ας το μεταγράψω για να δούμε και πώς φαίνεται:
_ποντκάστινγκ_
Προσωπικά θα ήταν η τελευταία μου επιλογή.


----------



## sarant (Jan 19, 2009)

Εγώ είπα ότι δέχομαι το ποντκάστινγκ, αλλά μάρεσε και η ελληνική απόδοση που προτάθηκε.

Όσο για το blogging, ανάλογα με το συγκείμενο -αν λέει ότι ο τάδε είναι εξπέρ στο μπλόγκιν, θα πούμε "στα ιστολόγια". Υπάρχει και η λύση "στο ιστολογείν". Τώρα που μάθαμε το επιχειρείν, ποιος μας πιάνει.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 19, 2009)

Συν το ότι το μπλογκ, μπλόγκιν κλπ συνήθως καταλήγουν να λέγονται μπλοκ, μπλοκινγκ, μπλοκάρω κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2009)

Η ΕΛΕΤΟ θα πρότεινε ενδεχομένως το «δελέατα ζεύξης», αλλά δεν υπάρχει επίσημη φωνή της ΕΛΕΤΟ εδώ μέσα, οπότε ας μην την υποκαθιστώ.

Σύμφωνα με την ερμηνεία, μια φλύαρη απόδοση θα μπορούσε να είναι «δολώματα για τη δημιουργία συνδέσμων / συνδέσεων».

Για τα άλλα, αλλού αν θέλετε.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 19, 2009)

Εμένα πάντως μου αρέσει η απόδοση του Στάθη.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2009)

Θα πρέπει να αποφασίσουμε αν συνδεσμοπαγιδεύουμε τη σελίδα ή τη συνδεσμοδολώνουμε.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 19, 2009)

Μεταξύ των δύο, δόλωμα σαφέστατα. Παγίδα ακούγεται αρνητικά και δεν είναι και ακριβές.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2009)

Κατ' αρχάς να επισημάνω ότι το _συνδεσμοπαγίδα_ του Στάθη φρονώ ότι δεν ακολουθεί τη λογική τού _ποντικοπαγίδα_, αλλά μάλλον του _γκομενοπαγίδα_ και άλλων όμοιων κατασκευών σε _-παγίδα_ της νεανικής κυρίως αργκό. Αν και είναι πολύ εύστοχο, και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί κάποια στιγμή από αντμίνους και συσοπάκια κατά τις μεταξύ τους συνομιλίες, πολύ φοβούμαι ότι πάσχει σε ρέτζιστερ για πιο επίσημη ή σοβαρή χρήση.



nickel said:


> Η ΕΛΕΤΟ θα πρότεινε ενδεχομένως το «δελέατα ζεύξης», αλλά δεν υπάρχει επίσημη φωνή της ΕΛΕΤΟ εδώ μέσα, οπότε ας μην την υποκαθιστώ.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με την ερμηνεία, μια φλύαρη απόδοση θα μπορούσε να είναι «δολώματα για τη δημιουργία συνδέσμων / συνδέσεων».


Η δική μου πρόταση για φλύαρη απόδοση είναι _*μαγνήτης εισερχόμενων (υπερ)συνδέσμων*_ (ή _υπερζεύξεων_ κατά την ΕΛΕΤΟ). Το _εισερχόμενων_ το έβαλα για να τονίσω ότι πρόκειται για backlinks και κατ' ουσίαν να εξηγήσω περί τίνος πρόκειται, αλλά εκτιμώ ότι μπορεί και να παραλείπεται.

Άλλες ιδέες είναι _συνδεσμοάγρα_, _συνδεσμοθηρία_ και _συνδεσμοθήρας_, _συνδεσμαλιεία_ και _συνδεσμαλιέας_, _συνδεσμοδόκανο_, _συνδεσμοκράχτης_, _λινκυνηγέσιο_ και _λινκυνηγός_, και (για να ευαρεστήσω την ΕΛΕΤΟ) _ιξός υπερζεύξεων_.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2009)

Μόνο οι _ξόβεργες για καρπολόγους_ λείπουν και τα _δολωμένα συνδεμάγκιστρα_. Αλλά ας μη σε προκαλώ καλύτερα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2009)

Ναι, αλλά δεν μου είπες αν σε έλκυσε ο μαγνήτης μου. :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Ο _μαγνήτης_ ήταν το καλύτερο. Αλλά, όταν κάνω ελετοϊκές ή ελετοειδείς προσεγγίσεις, τις κάνω στα σοβαρά. Δηλαδή, όταν έχουμε όρο, αν τηρήσουμε κάποιες αρχές, θα πρέπει να μείνουμε κοντά στα _δολώματα / δελέατα_. Ο _μαγνήτης_ θα πρέπει να περιμένει κάποιον όρο με _magnet_.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2009)

Τι θα πει «όταν κάνω ελετοϊκές ή ελετοειδείς προσεγγίσεις, τις κάνω στα σοβαρά — όταν έχουμε όρο, αν τηρήσουμε κάποιες αρχές, θα πρέπει να μείνουμε κοντά στα _δολώματα / δελέατα_ κι ο _μαγνήτης_ θα πρέπει να περιμένει κάποιον όρο με _magnet_»; Η απόδοση με ορολογική ακρίβεια λαμβάνει υπόψη της και επικρατούσες χρήσεις λέξεων στη γλώσσα προορισμού, έτσι δεν είναι; Κι όπως γνωρίζουμε, ο _μαγνήτης_ έχει ως σημασία και αυτή που έχει το _δέλεαρ_ (και μάλιστα αμφίδρομα) — γι' αυτό άλλωστε και λέμε _γκομενοπαγίδα_ το _pussy magnet_. Κι άλλωστε, αν είναι να έχουμε μόνο μοναδικές αντιστοιχίσεις όρων αγνοώντας τις υπόλοιπες σημασίες τους, τότε σε τι θα διαφέρει το έργο της ΕΛΕΤΟ από μια μηχανική μετάφραση; Τότε θα μιλάγαμε για ΕΜΜΕΤΟ (Εταιρεία Μηχανικής ΜΕΤάφρασης Ορολογίας).

Και, για να μην τρελαθούμε τελείως: Σα να 'χουμε γίνει απελπιστικά δυσκοίλιοι με τα ορολογικά της σύγχρονης τεχνολογίας, μου φαίνεται. Ο Αμερικανός που σκαρφίζεται έναν όρο όπως το _link bait_, δεν χρειάζεται κατά κανόνα πάνω από κάνα δυο λεπτά. Δεν ζυμώνει το νεολογισμό του με τόνους γλωσσολογικών συγγραμμάτων, κιλοανθρωποώρες εγκεφαλοστυπτικής σκέψης ή χιλιετίες γλωσσικής ιστορίας. Έτσι του βγήκε _του πρώτου_ που το είπε, έτσι το 'πε, έτσι καθιερώθηκε. Θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να ήταν link magnet, link lure, link sink, link charm, link trap ή ό,τι άλλο. Δεν έχει καμία σημασία ή ουσιαστική διαφορά για να σπάμε μεις την κούτρα μας. Έτσι μιλάει ένας webmaster με τους κολλητούς του, έτσι του 'ρθε φυσικά να το αποκαλέσει. Εμείς, όχι! Να διυλίσουμε με λατρεία την τεράστια σκέψη με την οποία υποθέτουμε ότι είναι ποτισμένος κάθε νέος αγγλικός όρος της τεχνολογίας, κάτι σαν τους πρωτόγονους ιθαγενείς που λατρεύουν τα χαρτιά στα οποία γράφουν όσα κατόπιν στέλνουν με δορυφορικά φαξ οι εξερευνητικές αποστολές διότι νομίζουν ότι πρόκειται για μαγικά (ή ιερά, το ίδιο είναι) κείμενα που τους φέρνουν τροφές κι άλλα ευπρόσδεκτα εφόδια.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2009)

Τα παραπάνω θα μπορούσα να τα έχω γράψει εγώ (όχι με τον ίδιο αμίμητο τρόπο, αλλά με το ίδιο πνεύμα) αν είχα φορέσει διαφορετικό καπελάκι. Όταν λέω «τις κάνω στα σοβαρά», εννοώ «τηρώντας το γράμμα των κανόνων της ορολογίας» (ή, τουλάχιστον, προσπαθώ – δεν σημαίνει ότι το κάνω πάντα με επιτυχία). Εκεί συχνά έχουν μεγαλύτερη σημασία η αντιστοιχία και η αντιστρεψιμότητα. Ακριβώς επειδή μπορεί να υπάρχει (ή να υπάρξει στο μέλλον) link magnet για τον συνδεσμομαγνήτη και link trap για τη συνδεσμοπαγίδα. Όταν δηλαδή έχουν μια πρόταση σαν π.χ. Tips for making your web site a link magnet, θέλουν να μπορούν να διαφοροποιούν το μετάφρασμα από τα δολώματα που θα βάλουν μέσα στις σελίδες του τόπου για να γίνει συνδεσμομαγνήτης. Όταν οι ελετοϊκοί κάνουν τη δουλειά τους, την κάνουν με συγκεκριμένο πλαίσιο, που δεν είναι ανάγκη να γίνει νάρθηκας για τους υπόλοιπους. Το τι θα επικρατήσει ευρύτερα είναι, έτσι κι αλλιώς, μια διαφορετική και πολύ πιο σύνθετη διαδικασία, που υπακούει στα άλλα που αναφέρεις.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2009)

stathis said:


> Εδώ βέβαια έχουμε το blogging, οπότε τα πράγματα είναι κομματάκι πιο δύσκολα. Ιστολόγηση, δημιουργία/διατήρηση ιστολογίου, ..;





sarant said:


> Όσο για το blogging, ανάλογα με το συγκείμενο -αν λέει ότι ο τάδε είναι εξπέρ στο μπλόγκιν, θα πούμε "στα ιστολόγια". Υπάρχει και η λύση "στο ιστολογείν". Τώρα που μάθαμε το επιχειρείν, ποιος μας πιάνει.



Μια και μου θύμισε ο Ζαζ αυτό το νήμα, θυμήθηκα κι εγώ αυτά τα ερωτήματα, αλλά και τις προτάσεις της ΕΛΕΤΟ, όπως τις πληροφορήθηκα από το τελευταίο Ορόγραμμα:

blog (ουσιαστικό) – ιστολόγιο
blog (επίθετο) – ιστολογιακός
blog (ρήμα) – ιστολογώ, ιστο(λογιο)γραφώ
blogging (γερούνδιο του ρήματος) – ιστολόγηση, ιστο(λογιο)γράφηση
blogging (ουσιαστικό) – ιστο(λογιο)γραφία
blogger (ουσιαστικό) – ιστολόγος, ιστο(λογιο)γράφος
blogosphere (ουσιαστικό) – ιστολογιόσφαιρα
Παρατήρηση:
Το _-(λογιο)-_ μέσα στην παρένθεση μπορεί και να παραλείπεται. Το _-λογιο-_ στην _ιστολογιόσφαιρα_, όμως, δεν παραλείπεται γιατί η απόδοση _ιστόσφαιρα_ θα μπορούσε να παρεξηγηθεί ότι αποδίδει τον όρο Web sphere, δηλαδή ολόκληρο το χώρο του (Παγκόσμιου) Ιστού (Web) και όχι μόνο το χώρο των ιστολογίων. Το _ιστολογόσφαιρα_ αποκλείστηκε γιατί δεν είναι σφαίρα των ιστολόγων, δηλαδή blogger(s) sphere, αλλά σφαίρα των ιστολογίων.​

Τις προτάσεις που υποβλήθηκαν (και τις ψήφους που συγκέντρωσε καθεμιά) μπορείτε να τις δείτε στο μπλογκ ιστολόγιο του Γιώργου Ανδρουλιδάκη. Το _ιστολογείν_ δεν ήταν στις προτάσεις, αλλά έχει πλούσια ευρήματα. Εγώ προτιμώ την _ιστολόγηση_.


----------

